# "Tamo daleko" My IAPLC 2010 tank



## Octopus (Jun 14, 2006)

This is my IAPLC 2010 tank

Ranked 134 









AQUARIUM SIZE : W: 100 x D: 50 x H: 60 (cm)

PLANTS:

Blyxa japonica,

Riccia fluitans,

Riccia rhenana,

Riccardia graeffei,

Pogostemon helferi,

Hemianthus micranthemoides,

Lilaeopsis brasiliensis,

Monosolenium tenerum,

Taxiphyllum barbieri,

Flame Moss,

Tonina fluviatilis,

Tonina Sp.,,

Glossostigma elatinoides,

Eleocharis acicularis,

Eriocaulon sp.,

Eriocaulon setaceum,

Cardamine lyrata,

Rotala rotundifolia,

Vesicularia dubyana,

Vesicularia ferriei

FISH] & SHRIMP:

Iriatherina werneri

Otocinclus vittatus

Caridina multidentata


----------



## Jason Baliban (Feb 21, 2005)

Your work is amazing!

jB


----------



## Octopus (Jun 14, 2006)

Thanks Jason.

Few more pictures of this tank.


----------



## ryan10517 (Apr 28, 2010)

i love your work. some of the best i have ever seen IMO


----------



## joshvito (Apr 6, 2009)

beautiful!
I am very curious how the hard scape was installed. Did you take any process photos?
where did you get the rocks?


----------



## Bunbuku (Feb 10, 2008)

Amazing!! At the lower left corner it even looks like the Pogostemon helferi is growing on top of the rock!


----------



## oscarjamayaa (Dec 12, 2009)

really really nice, congrats


----------



## tiffc (Jan 8, 2010)

Lovely tank! The depth of field is incredible! I too would like to know more about the hardscape. What type of rocks are those and where did you find them? They add SO much to the scape. The size of the flora as opposed to the hardscape really brings this layout together.


----------



## Berkley (Jul 2, 2007)

You've got a pm
Kind regards 
Timo


----------



## Octopus (Jun 14, 2006)

Thanks all...

This rock is from one mountain in Serbia.

I never take photos while I work on tank. Taking photos will turn away my attention. I want to focus my attention on tank and main goal&#8230;.and that's do a hardscape to be close to my first idea (a picture which I imagine in my mind)

One more picture


----------



## gf225 (Mar 26, 2005)

You are one of the most talented aquascapers in the world, in my view.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## brighty K (Oct 1, 2008)

Very well done.


----------



## ibanezfrelon (Mar 1, 2010)

Bravo Slobodane!
Tank je nevjerovatan , svaka čast!


----------



## sam22sam (Jul 9, 2010)

Saw this on your website also; you dont have the usual signature stream flowing through the scape but still is an amazing scape. I have your site in my favorites and think you are a genius when it comes to scapes; the two ml one that is on your website.. how did you get that done?


----------



## SueNH (Jan 17, 2005)

Wow!


----------

